# Arbroath Station, Scotland, Oct '08



## spacepunk (Oct 6, 2008)

*Here I am at the old Station in Arbroath, a dodgy place to play in as it lies right next to the newer staion and live railway line.*​


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a lot of derelict places in Arbroath, right next to the football ground is an interesting looking old school house which has been boarded up


----------



## Neosea (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice station, I can just imagine the steam trains in the shed.


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice find SP...mmmmmmm!!!! Would be nice to see a before and after comparrison. need to see if i can find one


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent photos Spacepunk! I used to drive through Arbroath on a weekly basis when I drove trucks. There was a cracking burger van just outside Inverbervie that I used to get my breakfast from.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 6, 2008)

Go ahead SC. I tried but couldn't find anything.
escortmad79 I know of the place you speak, I've had a recce.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks TN.
Smellycat used to have a burgervan and I would help out on a friday, great bunch you trucker guys.:wcool:


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a fabulous find. Excellent pics too...love the inside of the sheds. Nice one.


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 7, 2008)

escortmad79 said:


> There's a lot of derelict places in Arbroath, right next to the football ground is an interesting looking old school house which has been boarded up




Is this the one you mean Escortmad? its the old Ladyloan school and has been lying derelict for ages. There was rumours that it was going to be made into a beefeater restaurant.


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a couple of photos of Letham Grange Station which now lies derelict under trees and shrubs. This was another station just outside Arbroath.


----------



## jock1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

Great post Spacepunk 
Your right very close to station thats in use but no sight of BT Police then


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 8, 2008)

A guy in an orange jacket came fluorescening by, but didn't spot me. I've never seen so much guano in my life, the place is carpeted in the stuff and at some popular dumping spots there are the beginnings of mounds a good foot high.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Smellycat said:


> Is this the one you mean Escortmad? its the old Ladyloan school and has been lying derelict for ages. There was rumours that it was going to be made into a beefeater restaurant.


That's the one


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 8, 2008)

A spokesman for the owners, Network Rail, explained that a survey had recently been carried out and the buildings were found to be in a poor condition.

Added to that were reports of trespassing incidents and the decision was made to knock the buildings down for general safety.
The spokesman stressed that there were no immediate plans to make use of the site, but did not discount something being done there in the future.







Was I that trespasser???


----------



## wolfism (Nov 9, 2008)

As of Friday, the buildings have become a big pile of rubble. Just as well you took your chance while you could.


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent pictures, excellent site. Really like the platform pictures. Picture 4, looks like the station platform used in "It aint half hot mum"


----------

